# Horno microondas malogrado



## canbonis (Mar 20, 2010)

Buenas tengan ustedes señores del foro, me gustaria saber donde podria llevar mi horno microondas malogrado y que me den algo de dinero por él, tengo la idea de que habra gente que quiera estos aparatos aunque esten malogrados. Mi familia compro un nuevo horno microondas y como el antiguo yo no puedo arreglarlo ( aún.. ) me gustaria saber donde podria, por decirlo de una manera, venderlo es que tiene varios dias en mi casa y que mejor que darselo a alguien y obtener algo economico.

Gracias.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

si especificas de donde sos vas a obtener mas y mejores respuestas
saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 20, 2010)

HAntes de nada revisa los fusibles, suelen fallar muchisimo por el desgaste de los mismo.

Los microondas tienen picos de consumo que deterioran los fusibles, normalmente ceramicos para disipar el calor del filamente fusible.


revisa.


----------



## canbonis (Mar 20, 2010)

Tienes razón pablofunes90, vivo en Perú, Lima en el distrito de Surco. Me gustaria saber si por algun lugar de Lima puedo vender este horno microondas malogrado. Gracias tiopepe123 por el dato sera mi primera vez abriendo un microondas así que espero que su "anatomía" no me confunda a encontrar los fusibles. Luego respondere.

Gracias.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 20, 2010)

solo ten cuidado de no energizar ninguna parte del microondas estando éste abierto!


----------



## blasidalen (Mar 20, 2010)

Lo mas factible sería intentar venderlo por piezas;el transformador,magnetrón y poco mas.El problema es que no sabes si esas piezas estan buenas.

Si no tienes algo de conocimientos al respecto de electricidad no lo conectes para comprobaciones,en su interior todas las tensiones son mui peligrosas.
salu2


----------

